# A Wolfie update...



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Haven't been on here in a while and thought you'd all like to see some new pics of Wolf. He is coming up to 7 months old and is growing fast. He was 3.75 kilos about 4 weeks a go when he last when to the vets 




























and finally....a Wolfie yawn!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous :001_wub: His tail is so fabulous :thumbsup: But I have to say that yawn is scary :scared::scared:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: he's just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect love his tail & starting to get his ruff now to


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Wolfie is looking gorgeous, his tail really is developing well and he has a lovely looking coat, a credit to you, best wishes...........Chris


----------



## Smamfar (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow what a stunning Fella. He has such mesmerising eyes, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous, love the last pic


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_he is stunning and what a tail gorgeous !,,_


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hasnt he got the most stunning eyes lovely boy


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol such a cutie pie!


----------



## MattDe (Dec 15, 2008)

Love the last photo


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't he handsome!

Who did you get him from?


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

missye87 said:


> Isn't he handsome!
> 
> Who did you get him from?


Thanks  he is from NYX Maine Coons, a local breeder


----------

